# April 08  BMQ - ALL LOCATIONS



## spyridon (18 Mar 2008)

hey is anyone going to St.Jean for the course on april 7th?


----------



## CheeseNip (18 Mar 2008)

I'm on that course. I'm going for Infantry.
I'm coming from Ontario, but I'm not 100% sure whether I'm driving or flying. I'll know after my enrollment ceremony.
Anyone else?


----------



## spyridon (18 Mar 2008)

im infantry too i swear in on the 27th im flying where you from cheese?


----------



## CheeseNip (18 Mar 2008)

I'm from Port Perry, Ontario. Kind of in the middle of nowhere.
But I'm going to the Toronto CFRC for my swearing in.
You?


----------



## spyridon (18 Mar 2008)

man im from lindsay so im even more nowhere lol im going to 4900 young street for swear in


----------



## Skoubi (19 Mar 2008)

7 April here also
but i'm pretty sure i'll be on the french platoon


----------



## spyridon (19 Mar 2008)

where you from?


----------



## Skoubi (19 Mar 2008)

Quebec, saguenay


----------



## spyridon (19 Mar 2008)

well if you are best of luck to you and ill see you there


----------



## armyvern (19 Mar 2008)

CheeseNip said:
			
		

> I'm from Port Perry, Ontario. Kind of in the middle of nowhere.
> But I'm going to the Toronto CFRC for my swearing in.
> You?



Ohhh!!!

I saw lots of men in chaps in Port Perry at Haugen’s once or twice!!  >

PS ... Good luck with your career!!


----------



## spyridon (19 Mar 2008)

I live about 30 mins away from port perry so im not to far from you man.  and what day are you swearing in cheese nip?


----------



## CheeseNip (20 Mar 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Ohhh!!!
> 
> I saw lots of men in chaps in Port Perry at Haugen’s once or twice!!  >
> 
> PS ... Good luck with your career!!



Well thank your lucky stars I wasn't one of them!  
Speaking of which I haven't eaten at Haugens in ages. Maybe it was the men in chaps.
And thank you!

Spyridon, I'm swearing in on the 26th of this month. 
What regiment are you going for by the way? If all goes well I'll be in the PPCLI.


----------



## spyridon (20 Mar 2008)

Im RCR my good man and i am swearing in at the Toronto CFRC on the 27th.


----------



## siege (25 Mar 2008)

I got an offer today to go to the BMQ on the 27th of April as well, sadly i had to decline cause Im gonna graduate highschool first, have fun though, keep me posted on how she goes!


----------



## RTaylor (29 Mar 2008)

Still waitin for my call...was hoping to get into the April 7th but unless tehy perform some magic it's a no go atm.

Anyone know of any BMQ's after Apr 07 ?


----------



## christer (29 Mar 2008)

I'm coming to St Jean on April 12 from Vancouver, BC to begin my BMQ on April 14


----------



## CBshadow (2 Apr 2008)

yargh I'd love to go on the 7th but.. still waiting for my call ...all the application stuff was handed in last friday.  I'm just excited and impatient guess ill continue physical training for the time being but I hope they call today  ;D


----------



## bigd (2 Apr 2008)

I am also going to CFLRS on the 6th from toronto for the course starting on the 7th i got sworn in on the 26th of march


----------



## spyridon (2 Apr 2008)

are you flying or driving?


----------



## bigd (2 Apr 2008)

flying


----------



## spyridon (2 Apr 2008)

ill see you at the airport then


----------



## bigd (2 Apr 2008)

lol bright and earily im coming from oshawa as well same side of the city


----------



## spyridon (2 Apr 2008)

o the early morning rides always nice everyones bright eyed an bushy tailed with a coffee in hand


----------



## bigd (2 Apr 2008)

yeah sometimes hehe


----------



## spyridon (5 Apr 2008)

well tomorow is the big day so i will see you all at the airport/CFLRS. And to thoughs who are waiting i hope your files keep moving along and i will see you soon at BMQ


----------



## CBshadow (5 Apr 2008)

thanks spyridon hopefully I'll see you there in a week or two.  Good luck buddy


----------



## Meist (8 Apr 2008)

I'll be there on the 14th, flying out of London on the 12th.

They just called yesterday too, kind of surprising, but I've got most of my stuff in order already.


----------



## RTaylor (8 Apr 2008)

People keep telling me that good things come to those who wait...well by god I should get a friggin recruit school bypass by the time I actually get my call   :crybaby:

Congratz to those who are heading out


----------



## One Rabid Panda (9 Apr 2008)

Just got the call yesterday. Getting sworn in next week and I am to report to St-Jean for 21st of April before 2000 hrs (which means 1800-1830 hrs)  

Panda


----------



## CBshadow (9 Apr 2008)

gratz rabid panda I called yesterday as it had been roughly 2 weeks and they said to expect my call today tomorrow or latest friday...So I hope they keep their word .  O my the phone is ringing........Credit card company ...did you know I have been overpaying on my credit card and can get a lower interest rate...Click...  I HATE call centres!!!!  So now back to the waiting game


----------



## One Rabid Panda (9 Apr 2008)

I was in the same boat Shadow.. I finished my medical and Interview @ the end of Feb. but since the fiscal year ended @ the end of March.. my chances were slim to get in before April 1st.

I got the call yesterday because a course opened up for the 21st @ St Jean. Hope you get your call buddy. I got my Regiment and everything that I wanted.. Except am I headed to Shilo or Edmonton down the road..lol..

Only time will tell..

Cheers,
Panda


----------



## RTaylor (11 Apr 2008)

Congratz to all! I was talking to the CFRC Medical Staff today and they said they have recieved all my files and I'm only awaiting my call from the clerk for my offer!

Hope to see you soon.


----------



## the_girlfirend (11 Apr 2008)

hello everyone!

From what I read you pretty much all got your phone call 2 weeks before you start BMQ at st-jean.
I am waiting for that phone call for my boyfriend, he is going for infantry officer and he applied in Montreal
I guess now it is too late for the session beginning on April 28th... but I am still hoping by the phone
Please let me know for which occupation you got in... and if anybody knows if there are new sessions beginning every week or every 2 weeks...

thanks everyone for the updates
and I hope you enjoy BMQ


----------



## CBshadow (11 Apr 2008)

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> hello everyone!
> 
> From what I read you pretty much all got your phone call 2 weeks before you start BMQ at st-jean.
> I am waiting for that phone call for my boyfriend, he is going for infantry officer and he applied in Montreal
> ...



Haven't got my call yet, but yeah roughly from what I see people can leave within a week to a couple months dependant upon there time constituency from when they get there call with a job offer.  So that being said it's still not to late to hit the 28th slot and from what I was told a new bmq batch starts every week.  I'm going in for arty ncm .....just waiting for my call for bmq


----------



## the_girlfirend (11 Apr 2008)

Actually I am currently reading on an other topic... and it seems like there are only 2 sessions for officer training one in may which seems to be full from what I read and one in august so I guess I posted my question on the wrong topic... since I did not know the basic training was different for ncm and officers.
but thanks anyway.... it is always nice to read you


----------



## CBshadow (11 Apr 2008)

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> since I did not know the basic training was different for ncm and officers.



neither did I....


----------



## shlindz (12 Apr 2008)

Both my fiance and I finished our paperwork last week and are waiting for a call. We went with a friend to drop off his paperwork yesterday and checked on our own applications while we were there. From what they said BMQ for NCM is full for April. It's possible they are mistaken or whatnot. Unfortunately, they said not to expect a call till end of April/beginning of May. I have read some posts mentioning a last minute call 6 days before the BMQ start date. Although the average seems to be 2 weeks notice.


----------



## zzyzx723 (15 Apr 2008)

Going to Shilo for Reserve BMQ April 27th-May 25th, then SQ May 25-June 20. Demo Plt after that till August 24. Anyone else going to MB?


----------



## CBshadow (15 Apr 2008)

WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

they just called I'll be heading to bmq on the 28th of april-aug 1st for arty field.  My bday is on the 26th so i told them I might be hungover and they laughed and said thats completely fine.  I'm so excited guys that already left I'll see ya soon and guys going soon best of luck.  If you wanna find me look for the guy that looks like julian casablanca .......well without hair at least


----------



## One Rabid Panda (15 Apr 2008)

Congrats buddy. I'm glad you got your call. I'm heading out Monday , and for me, birthday wise, its 2 days before mine 
I'm actually about to head out for my Paperwork/Swearing In Ceremony.

Taker ez man.
And good luck!  

Panda


----------



## newr (15 Apr 2008)

Hey... I'm driving up from Whitby for the April 28th BMQ in St-Jean


----------



## Great white Hype (16 Apr 2008)

I will be catching a flight! From Pearson.


----------



## newr (16 Apr 2008)

Got my truck in good running shape... Therefore, I will now confirm that I will be driving up to St-Jean


----------



## 2fly (16 Apr 2008)

Godo luck to those of you that are heading to shilo for QL3, etc.  I hope that you have a great time, I know I did...  Then again, it has been some six years since I did my 3's course there.


----------

